# In case anyone wonders what Cruze diesel rims look like on a new Malibu



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Not your car, or is this your car and you were playing around? All I can say is Cool and same bolt pattern!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I dig it!


----------



## Dinner (Jan 28, 2017)

Didn't realize GM changed the bolt pattern on this Gen of Malibu again. I wish they wouldn't mess around with bolt patterns so much, I would absolutely love to put the 2013 Malibu 19" wheels on a Cruze.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Patman said:


> Not your car, or is this your car and you were playing around? All I can say is Cool and same bolt pattern!


Customer's car


----------



## AlbertaDiesel (Aug 30, 2017)

Interestingly enough - I am going to try a set of Malibu rims on my '14 Cruze diesel this weekend. They are supposed to have the same bolt pattern (5x115) but I'm not sure about the offset.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

AlbertaDiesel said:


> Interestingly enough - I am going to try a set of Malibu rims on my '14 Cruze diesel this weekend. They are supposed to have the same bolt pattern (5x115) but I'm not sure about the offset.


The 1st gen CTD has a +44mm offset, looks like the Malibu varies between 40 and 49, depending on the wheel.

https://www.wheel-size.com/size/chevrolet/malibu/2016/


----------



## AlbertaDiesel (Aug 30, 2017)

Ya - that's why I'm going to test the fit before I buy them.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Which ones are you planning on getting? A lower positive offset should fit without issue. Higher positive offset will put it closer to the strut.


----------



## AlbertaDiesel (Aug 30, 2017)

They are from a 2016 Malibu - that's all I know right now. The seller is letting me try them out for size this weekend.


----------



## AlbertaDiesel (Aug 30, 2017)

Well the Malibu rims fit perfectly. Same clearances as the Cruze rims. And they 
looked pretty nice on the car.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have Holden Cruze SRI-V 1.6T 18 x 8 with 235/45 tyres on my diesel, car is pictured at the bottom.


----------

